# Diary of a new PC Repair business



## sportsninja (Aug 28, 2007)

So I recently decided to start my own Computer Services business. I have decided to put up a blog detailing my journey. It will cover everything from how I start out to how i'm currently doing. I thought maybe others would like to read about it. It will be a great way to see how things work as I figure them out. This is in no way an "advertisement" for my business. My purpose is to help others who might be thinking about starting their own business...It will also open up some networking and advice from others who have already succeeded in this business. So please if you get a chance, give it a read and follow me as I follow my dream. Thanks.

The blog is at www.teamtechcs.blogspot.com

My website (not finished yet) is at www.teamtechcs.com


----------



## tobeon (Aug 7, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea and I think will be really helpful to others (especially myself as I would love to run my own business some day) Please keep updating as you will at the very least have one loyal reader


----------



## consfan2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Awsome, I also would like to do this some day soon, so I would love to keep up with your blog


----------



## Thresher (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Job so far!


----------



## reyes (Sep 29, 2007)

Great stuff maan, yeah good job so far. and yes keep us updated cuz you do have some loyal readers. its my first post here and im just glad there are people out in the world who help others out and thats what its really all about.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

hmm, i wish him the best, but:

75% of all Computer-businesses fail after the first 15 months in the US.
It is simply not enough to fix a few PC's or troubleshoot a few Networks.

A good Tech is also a good Business-man and sells himself to the highest paying customers.
There is issues with licensing, insurance, budgeting, Taxes, taxes and more taxes.
It sure isn't easy, believe me. Too many good Techs fail in real world scenarios.
They sure know how to fix computers but have never been able to balance their own checkbooks.

My Tip for all who are thinking about starting their own computer Business:

Read this Book:

http://www.fonerbooks.com/border.htm

Best of luck.


----------



## Deja-vue (Oct 11, 2005)

hmm, too bad.

Looks like I was right.

It just isn't easy running a successful Business these Days.

A good computer-tech isn't always a good Business-person.
And that's what it is all about:
*Making Money*
:wink:


----------

